# looking for dad



## shanacadotte (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi I am looking for my biological father. His name is Petere Papanikolatos. He is from Greece and came to the us in the 1970's on cargo ships, one by the name of ionian mariner or ionian skipper. desperately trying to locate him


----------

